# Tesco and Eurotunnel.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I know that Tesco have done vouchers for cross-channel ferries but didn't realise until today that they also did the same for Eurotunnel.
http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/deals/deal_eurotunnel.htm 
Is this new?


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

No, I have been using this method of paying for Eurotunnel for years. You used only to be able to use them for the full standard fares, not for special offers, but under the "fluid pricing" you can now use them for all fares. I have just booked a return crossing - net cost £34.00!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Well worth doing it with the vouchers then, Brian.

If there is a mod reading this perhaps these posts could be moved to the current Ferry/Tunnel Prices topic started be SidT.
They would fit.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I didn't realise that either..........will look into it.
thanks Gillian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It would be nice to have a Tesco nearby to shop in to gain the points!! :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'd settle for not having a Tesco Superstorea mile away if it got rid of the 50% of their customers passing our front garden in their car to get there.
And of course the same 50% going home afterwards.


----------

